# Frustrations over Nude Hiking Prohibitions



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, the Swiss have banned nude hiking....Could Vermont or New Hampshire be next?  



Alpine Swiss ban nude hiking 

APPENZELL, Switzerland (AP) — Voters in the heart of the Swiss Alps on Sunday passed legislation banning naked hiking after dozens of mostly German nudists started rambling through their picturesque region.

By a show of hands citizens of the tiny canton (state) of Appenzell Inner Rhodes voted overwhelmingly at their traditional open-air annual assembly to impose a 200 Swiss franc ($176) fine on violators.

Only a scattering of people on Sunday opposed the ban on the back-to-nature activity that took off last autumn when naked hikers — primarily Germans — started showing up in eastern Switzerland.

The cantonal government recommended the ban after citizens objected to encountering walkers wearing nothing but hiking boots and socks.

"The reactions of the population have shown that such appearances over a large area are perceived as thoroughly disturbing and irritating," the government said in a statement.

A similar legal move is expected in neighboring Appenzell Outer Rhodes with legislation being prepared against "this shameless behavior."

German websites promoting the activity describe it as "a special experience of nature, free and healthy" and said nude walking in the Alps has roots in antiquity.

The verdant Appenzell region has been regarded as a favorite, with trails the nudists regarded as off the beaten path.

The German sites also promote walks in France and in regions of Germany, where public nudity has roots going back to the 18th century through a movement that has come to be called "Free Body Culture." Nudism in more conservative areas of Switzerland is less common.

A similar legal move is expected in neighboring Appenzell Outer Rhodes. The nationalist Swiss People's Party has advised the cantonal parliament it is preparing legislation against "this shameless behavior."


----------



## severine (Apr 27, 2009)

Somehow I think hiking in the nude falls under Seinfeld's "bad naked" category. :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2009)

Most of those hikers do NOT fall in the hot and young category.


----------



## Talisman (Apr 27, 2009)

Naked hikers sounds hot and the reality is over weight middle aged people with naughty bits flapping around.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 27, 2009)

I would enjoy a nude hike..just Tevas and a tool belt is all a man really needs..but bug bites on my balls would suck ass..


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I would enjoy a nude hike..just Tevas and a tool belt is all a man really needs..but bug bites on my balls would suck ass..



Europe really doesn't have biting insects like we do. No one in Germany has screens on their windows.


----------



## icedtea (May 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I would enjoy a nude hike..just Tevas and a tool belt is all a man really needs..but bug bites on my balls would suck ass..



dude, true story i once had a tick on my sac. the only reason i found it was cuz my gf at the time was sac inspecting!! :razz::razz:

scary shit!


----------



## skizilla (May 4, 2009)

*Where have you seen the most nude hikers*

The most I have seen has been at west rock when it was shut down in the 90's.  It is a large state park on a mountian range in new haven.  I saw at least two different collge girls sunbathing and one couple doing it.  Also I came across a guy wearing everything but clothes in the chester gorge in ma. hat glasses boots socks large back pack gps ....no clothes.  Grower not a shower.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, most hikers, you wouldn't want to see nude.  Didn't say all, but most, yeah, no.


----------



## billski (May 5, 2009)

When Hiking with my at the time fiance', I came over a knoll when this attractive young lady came racing the opposite way with nary a cloth of wardrobe on her.   She shouted at me "do you see the bear?  do you see the bear?"   Turns out, she was changing into a bathing suit near a waterfalls, planning to take  dive in on a hot summer day.  When she was fully  undressed, what should she see but Mr. Bear.  Imagine that, no shoes, no nothing on when she meets the bear.  Apparently the bear was startled too, since he was no where to be seen by any other hikers, either end of the trail!


----------



## severine (May 6, 2009)

skizilla said:


> The most I have seen has been at west rock when it was shut down in the 90's.  It is a large state park on a mountian range in new haven.  I saw at least two different collge girls sunbathing and one couple doing it.  Also I came across a guy wearing everything but clothes in the chester gorge in ma. hat glasses boots socks large back pack gps ....no clothes.  Grower not a shower.


Ah, yes, West Rock... 

Can't say I've ever really seen a nude hiker. But I don't think I want to either.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2009)

Buncha prudes...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

I don't have the balls to hike nude..but I will wear 80s short shorts but make up for them with extra long socks..


----------



## Paul (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't have the balls to hike nude..but I will wear 80s short shorts but make up for them with extra long socks..



Get too much sand in your va-jay-jay, eh?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

Paul said:


> Get too much sand in your va-jay-jay, eh?



unfortunately yes:evil:


----------

